# CZ Service Disruption (6/25) and more delays



## SurebetVA (Jun 25, 2015)

Looks like there is a service disruption not reported on Amtrak website in announcements. #6 is detouring thru Iowa today after sitting in Omaha all day. BNSF website says a washout occurred at Melrose Iowa and they don't know when this will be fixed.

*LINK*

Service disruptions on this service has become the norm in the last month with a recent derail in Kenesaw, NE.


----------



## pennyk (Jun 25, 2015)

From the BNSF website:



> *To: All Impacted Customers* 06/25/2015
> 
> *Preliminary Report: Washout at Melrose, Iowa*
> 
> ...


----------



## jis (Jun 25, 2015)

Today is somewhat unusual since both 4 and 6 are detouring due to flood. 6 via UP and 4 via St. Louis.


----------



## champ5601 (Jun 25, 2015)

We leave Sunday evening from OTM (Ottumwa). Worst case, what happens if they don't get the line fixed? Will Amtrak contact us to let us know? Go out of another station? It will be me, my wife and 2 kids so we like to be prepared. Noticed that the #5 has been running 4+ hours late. Is this typical?


----------



## eblkheart (Jun 25, 2015)

I was just reading on Train Orders that CZ is being re-rerouted over the UP lines (ex-CNW) through Iowa and Illinois. CZ is currently waiting on crew and a loco from UP to make the trip from Omaha.


----------



## eblkheart (Jun 25, 2015)

champ5601 said:


> We leave Sunday evening from OTM (Ottumwa). Worst case, what happens if they don't get the line fixed? Will Amtrak contact us to let us know? Go out of another station? It will be me, my wife and 2 kids so we like to be prepared. Noticed that the #5 has been running 4+ hours late. Is this typical?


It may run late time to time. But following CZ, what I am seeing is not normal what so ever in regards to being late. There have been many occasions when it has been early as well. As for the reroutings, I would have to assume Amtrak would notify you, otherwise I would call them to see what they say.


----------



## Cina (Jun 25, 2015)

I just got a call from Julie regarding my trip tonight on the Zephyr. She said part of my trip could me using alternate transportation, which confused me. So I talked to an Amtrak lady and she said that they would be bustituting people from Omaha to Chicago if they wanted to make connections, but I could also just stay on the late train when it rolled through Lincoln instead of taking the bus. I've never heard of Amtrak offering the bus option or taking the late train before.


----------



## eblkheart (Jun 25, 2015)

All I have to say is wow. I hope this clears up in a month when I take my trip on the CZ.


----------



## Agent (Jun 25, 2015)

I've seen some preview pictures of the damage a friend of mine took of the damage just east of Melrose, Iowa. He'll be posting them online later. I don't expect any _Zephyrs _through here tomorrow.


----------



## JayPea (Jun 25, 2015)

Cina said:


> I've never heard of Amtrak offering the bus option or taking the late train before.


This happened to me once. I was scheduled to go to Seattle from Spokane, and the EB was going to be 5 1/2 hours late into Spokane. I got a call from an Amtrak agent telling me there would be an on-time bus from Spokane to Seattle. I asked if the train was still going to Seattle and could I still ride it. She put me on hold and after what seemed like an hour came back and said yes, that was possible and expressed shock that anyone would want to ride a 5 1/2 hour late train rather than get into Seattle on time. As did the agents in Spokane. As I told them, if I had wanted to take a bus I would have ridden the Thruway bus that stops in my town, right in front of my apartment. But I'd much rather take the train regardless of how late it was.


----------



## Cina (Jun 25, 2015)

JayPea said:


> Cina said:
> 
> 
> > I've never heard of Amtrak offering the bus option or taking the late train before.
> ...


Interesting. I'm hoping when I get to Omaha, but they don't try to stick me on a bus anyway. I'd much rather ride the train even if it is late!
But the more I think about it, the dumber that sounds. By time the train gets to Omaha the bus will be long gone!

Sorry about all the typos, I'm writing this with my voice.


----------



## Agent (Jun 25, 2015)

Pictures of the flood-damaged BNSF tracks west of Albia, Iowa can be seen here.


----------



## champ5601 (Jun 25, 2015)

Doesn't look good for travel they the weekend. What will our options be? Has this happened before where they closed the line or cancelled the whole trip?


----------



## ParanoidAndroid (Jun 26, 2015)

yeesh. that doesn't look too good. About 2 weeks ago, didn't the zephyr get rerouted thorough NE to bypass a freight train derailment? This delayed both trains 12 hours, #5 by 21 hours.

Unfortunate that the zephyr has to be affected by all this.

Can't wait to see how late these trains are!! (I like seeing trains being late)


----------



## Cina (Jun 26, 2015)

I'm about to board the 6, so far only 3 hours late-let's hope it doesn't lose TOO much time! I wanna hit Chicago before all the pizza places close.


----------



## SteveSFL (Jun 26, 2015)

Looks like more rain in the already flooded areas of Missouri. Hopefully this is just issues with washouts and it won't turn into major flooding on the MS river or anything.


----------



## Mark P (Jun 26, 2015)

This may be a silly question, but does this impact #5 service also? I'm taking it from CHI-EMY on Sunday, what should I expect?


----------



## champ5601 (Jun 26, 2015)

Same boat here Mark, we are going to EMY Sunday as well, getting on it OTM. Waiting to see what we are to do.


----------



## boxcarsyix (Jun 26, 2015)

I'm scheduled to take #6 tommorow (SAC - CHI). I am watching closely. I also have a plane ticket in case (plan C).


----------



## jebr (Jun 26, 2015)

Cina said:


> I'm about to board the 6, so far only 3 hours late-let's hope it doesn't lose TOO much time! I wanna hit Chicago before all the pizza places close.


http://www.tonischicago.com/

Yelp and Facebook have them closing at midnight, but their website has delivery (and thus presumably walk-in) until 3 AM. Extremely good pizza...possibly my favorite in Chicago.


----------



## Cina (Jun 26, 2015)

Thanks for the suggestion! Heard a conductor say we had 11 hours to go just east of Omaha. That puts us in around 10, so I'll tell my friend to prepare for late-night pizza.

Also, I must be a magnet for extra engines. They put on a UP engine at Omaha. (Out of curiosity, why? Just because we're on UP tracks? Isn't that a waste of an engine when ours work fine?)


----------



## jebr (Jun 26, 2015)

I think because the Amtrak engineers aren't trained for the UP track, and it's unlikely that the UP engineers are trained on the Amtrak engines. (I'm not 100% sure if an engineer needs to be trained on the engine, but it wouldn't surprise me, and is probably why.)


----------



## C855B (Jun 26, 2015)

Yes, just because you're on _certain_ UP tracks, and also what jebr said. You are detoured over former CNW trackage, and there is a different in-cab signal system not supported by the Amtrak equipment. So there must be a pilot engine with the special system, and a pilot engineer qualified on the line.


----------



## chakk (Jun 26, 2015)

Should see a lot of freights on the double track UP line plus some neat old stations in Des Moines, Ames, Cedar Rapids (i think)


----------



## coachseats (Jun 26, 2015)

chakk said:


> Should see a lot of freights on the double track UP line plus some neat old stations in Des Moines, Ames, Cedar Rapids (i think)


Yes there are some neat stations on the UP line- Carroll, Boone, Ames, Belle Plaine, but it doesn't go through Des Moines and not into downtown CR where the old passenger stations were.


----------



## Chatter163 (Jun 26, 2015)

Amtrak will call you, probably on Saturday, if it looks like Sunday is a no-go. In 2002, when my Sunset Limited was annulled (canceled) because of a UP derailment, they called the day before). This is where including a cell phone number in the reservation is particularly helpful.


----------



## coachseats (Jun 26, 2015)

One highlight of the UP route to look for is when you go over the Kate Shelly High Bridge, at 2,813 feet long and 190 feet high one of the largest double track railroad bridges in the country. This is just west of Boone.


----------



## Agent (Jun 26, 2015)

A person uploaded the detoured _Zephyrs_ from Thursday. Both had UP leaders to meet cab signal requirements.

Here's a freight train meeting Amtrak #6(23) at Fairfax, Iowa:


----------



## Cina (Jun 26, 2015)

We'll be into Boone soon, so I'll keep an eye out! Thanks for all the info guys


----------



## Agent (Jun 26, 2015)

chakk said:


> Should see a lot of freights on the double track UP line plus some neat old stations in Des Moines, Ames, Cedar Rapids (i think)


In addition to UP's regular freight traffic, there's also at least one Iowa Interstate Railroad train being detoured on the UP because of closed floodgates on their line in Des Moines (where there is a neat old station that's not on the UP mainline).

For those that like a visual aid, this is what the old Chicago & North Western station looked like at Ames in 2011:


----------



## Josh M (Jun 26, 2015)

Track a Train shows today's #5 back on the normal route. Did BNSF repair the flood damaged track in Iowa already?


----------



## champ5601 (Jun 26, 2015)

Sure looks like it! And the SWC is on the normal route back to CHI too. Way to go BNSF!


----------



## SurebetVA (Jun 26, 2015)

This is the latest from BNSF website:

06/26/2015

*Updated Report: Washout at Melrose, Iowa*

On Thursday, June 25th, 2015 at 5:15 a.m. Central Time, we received a preliminary report of a washout on the main tracks at Melrose, Iowa. Melrose, Iowa is approximately 30 miles West of Ottumwa, Iowa. The estimated time for opening for the first main track is Friday, June 26th, 2015 at 11:59 p.m. Central Time. The estimated time for opening for the second main track is Saturday, June 27th, 2015 at 6:00 a.m. Central Time.

BNSF will continue to provide you with additional information as it becomes available. Customers may experience delays of 24 to 36 hours on shipments moving through this corridor.

They may take the #6 thru their regular route in Iowa in the morning (Saturday) possibly. Tonight's #5 wouldn't come thru there unless it is delayed.

I see that it is on the regular route so they must be planning on coming thru late tonight or early in the morning on the regular route. That would be them several hours late into Omaha.


----------



## champ5601 (Jun 26, 2015)

Showed leaving Naperville almost 105 minutes late on the main line


----------



## SurebetVA (Jun 26, 2015)

The #5 in Iowa is running about 3 hours late and has been sitting in Burlington, IA for more than 30 minutes. I'm guessing they are waiting on the First main track to be repaired at Melrose which BNSF says will be some time around midnight. The #5 that started in Chicago yesterday is 10 1/2 hours late on it's way into Fraser, CO


----------



## Josh M (Jun 26, 2015)

I certainly hope the weather settles down soon. Between that and the track work, June certainly hasn't been a good month for the Zephyr. Here's hoping July (and especially August when I ride it!) will be better.


----------



## Agent (Jun 26, 2015)

#5(26) is now under Service Disruption, but is back on the move for now.


----------



## eblkheart (Jun 26, 2015)

I just bought my ticket for July.I really hope this clears up!


----------



## Agent (Jun 26, 2015)

Someone said a ballast train derailed at the washout site: http://www.trainorders.com/discussion/read.php?4,3779351.

Edit: If that is true, it may not have been much of a problem as radio chatter in the area gives the impression that a ballast train is moving.


----------



## KmH (Jun 27, 2015)

Whoa.

A Guest started a thread in this forum section?

I know here where I live here in Iowa we got 4" of rain on Wednesday the 24th.

The last time I checked earlier this morning the 6(24) was 7 hours late. Track-a-Train now says there is a service disruption and they can't show estimated arrival/departure times.

My sister and her husband are on it returning from Reno.


----------



## MrFSS (Jun 27, 2015)

KmH said:


> Whoa.
> 
> A Guest started a thread in this forum section?


It was started in the Guest section and moved here as it didn't really have a question involved.


----------



## SurebetVA (Jun 27, 2015)

Latest update on the track in Iowa from BNSF:

06/27/2015

*Updated Report: Washout at Melrose, Iowa*

On Thursday, June 25th, 2015 at 5:15 a.m. Central Time, we received a preliminary report of a washout on the main tracks at Melrose, Iowa. Melrose, Iowa is approximately 30 miles West of Ottumwa, Iowa. The estimated time for opening for the first main track is Saturday, June 27th, 2015 at 12:01 p.m. Central Time. The estimated time for opening for the second main track is Saturday, June 27th, 2015 at 6:00 p.m. Central Time.

BNSF will continue to provide you with additional information as it becomes available. Customers may experience delays of 24 to 36 hours on shipments moving through this corridor.

So they have missed their original estimate. From Amtrak map it looks like last nights #5 (26) is still stuck in Iowa (Ottumwa right now) and #6 (25) is almost 8 hours late coming into Lincoln.


----------



## Josh M (Jun 27, 2015)

SurebetVA said:


> Latest update on the track in Iowa from BNSF:
> 
> 06/27/2015
> 
> ...


Guess they should have stuck with the detour for one more day.


----------



## Agent (Jun 27, 2015)

I saw one BNSF freight train go by heading east. Looks like they've started to open the line. #5(26) appears to have left the Ottumwa depot, though presently stopped at the western edge of Ottumwa for the moment. Meanwhile, #6(25) has been stopped southwest of Denton, Nebraska for some time now.


----------



## Agent (Jun 27, 2015)

Sounds like the dispatcher just told #5 that they expected Maintenance to clear Main 1 between 1:00 and 1:30 PM.


----------



## Agent (Jun 27, 2015)

Just heard a dispatcher say #5 would be backing up to the Ottumwa station so the passengers could have a break. Also mentioned that something was a fiasco.


----------



## Josh M (Jun 27, 2015)

Agent said:


> Just heard a dispatcher say #5 would be backing up to the Ottumwa station so the passengers could have a break. Also mentioned that something was a fiasco.


That is going to be one train full of angry people (passengers and crew alike).


----------



## chakk (Jun 27, 2015)

5(25) is currently running 11 hours late in eastern Nevada, departing Elko at 2:02 PM instead of its regularly scheduled 3:03 AM. Won't make the western terminus of Emeryville before midnight, which means 6(28) might also depart EMY late so that any returning OBS get required minimum number of hours off duty for rest.


----------



## Josh M (Jun 27, 2015)

chakk said:


> 5(25) is currently running 11 hours late in eastern Nevada, departing Elko at 2:02 PM instead of its regularly scheduled 3:03 AM. Won't make the western terminus of Emeryville before midnight, which means 6(28) might also EMY so that any returning OBS get required minimum number of hours off duty for rest.


And 5(26) has to be closing in on 20 hours late at this point, and it's not even moving west right now. That's really going to create some (more) headaches.


----------



## pennyk (Jun 27, 2015)

Moderator Note: Two California Zephyr threads were merged into this thread.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jun 27, 2015)

This is starting to sound like 2011 when I was planning my first LD trip - on the CZ  As I recall, that spring was a wet one too with delays and cancellations due to the flooding. Luckily my trip wasn't till November.


----------



## JayPea (Jun 27, 2015)

In 2011 I was scheduled to go from Chicago to Sacramento on the CZ and then to Seattle on the CS. I was traveling with my uncle and his granddaughter. This was an AGR trip and we got the dreaded phone call from Amtrak saying the CZ trip was cancelled. We got on the horn with AGR and ended up going coach to LA on the SWC and in a bedroom from LA to Seattle. The SWC ended up adding two additional coaches to accommodate all the displaced CZ passengers.


----------



## SurebetVA (Jun 27, 2015)

The #5 (6/26) and the #5 (6/27) are just a few miles apart in Iowa. Looks like they would stop and combine the trains. Unless that would cause problems when they get to the Rockies?


----------



## KmH (Jun 27, 2015)

The 6(25) has been 0 mph for sometime now in western Iowa and is 14 hours late.


----------



## eblkheart (Jun 27, 2015)

Another update from BNSF... looks like a mess:



> On Thursday, June 25th, 2015 at 5:15 a.m. Central Time, we received a preliminary report of a washout on the main tracks at Melrose, Iowa. Melrose, Iowa is approximately 30 miles West of Ottumwa, Iowa. The first main track returned to service on Saturday, June 27th, 2015 at 3:25 p.m. Central Time. The estimated time for opening for the second main track has not been determined.
> 
> BNSF will continue to provide you with additional information as it becomes available. Customers may experience delays of 36 to 48 hours on shipments moving through this corridor.


Source: http://domino.bnsf.com/website/updates.nsf/updates-service-consumer/B5CC110D3018B45286257E72000DA36D?Open


----------



## jfw701 (Jun 27, 2015)

If I am scheduled to depart Emeryville on the CZ 6 on 6/30, how will this impact me? Thanks!


----------



## champ5601 (Jun 27, 2015)

Looking like a mess for tomorrow. Geesh


----------



## SurebetVA (Jun 27, 2015)

jfw701 said:


> If I am scheduled to depart Emeryville on the CZ 6 on 6/30, how will this impact me? Thanks!


Hopefully they will have it cleared by then. At least coming from Emeryville traffic should be close to normal by the time you get to Iowa on 7/2 I would think. Don't know about having train crews and equipment back on a normal schedule but the track should be clear.


----------



## Rover (Jun 27, 2015)

From The Chicago Sun-Times: 

Amtrak train from Chicago was stuck in Iowa overnight

http://chicago.suntimes.com/news-chicago/7/71/726881/amtrak-train-chicago-stuck-iowa-overnight

An Amtrak California Zephyr train that departed from Chicago’s Union Station on Friday carrying nearly 300 passengers was stuck in small Iowa town until Saturday evening.

The train, Amtrak No. 5, first was stuck in Ottumwa, Iowa, because of “washed-out” track conditions following storms, according to Vernae Graham, an Amtrak spokeswoman, who said Saturday night that the tracks had to be repaired.

Then, when the train got moving again, it had to return to the Ottumwa station after a train ahead of it, operated by BNSF, developed mechanical problems, Graham said.

The Zephyr had left Chicago at 2 p.m. Friday. It was stopped in Iowa at 11:30 p.m. and got back en route just before 7 p.m Saturday, she said.

Passengers were given food at the station and were given the chance to find other means of transportation if they wanted, but all stayed with the train, Graham said.


----------



## eblkheart (Jun 27, 2015)

Just looking at the status maps, looks like they are parking CZ 6(26) in Denver as well. Hasn't moved in close to an hour.

Edited to add at 10:08pm MST: Looks like it is moving... interesting.


----------



## Steve4031 (Jun 28, 2015)

5 that left Chicago tonight is in service disruption.

A friend of mine is scheduled to go from Chicago to Slc tomorrow. I'm riding to Gbb and coming back on the Carl Sandburg. This is her first trip.


----------



## jfw701 (Jun 28, 2015)

SurebetVA said:


> jfw701 said:
> 
> 
> > If I am scheduled to depart Emeryville on the CZ 6 on 6/30, how will this impact me? Thanks!
> ...


Actually, I was asking more because I assume that the train that is stuck now is the one that I am supposed to take from Emeryville on 6/30 and I was wondering how this disruption will affect arrival of the 5 in Emeryville on 6/29 and departure on 6/30. Thanks!


----------



## Cina (Jun 28, 2015)

I'm returning from Chicago on Monday, so I'm hoping today's #6 will get in with plenty of time to get turned and get me home! :lol:


----------



## ParanoidAndroid (Jun 28, 2015)

12:12A CT:

Update: #5 departing CHI on the 26th is STILL stuck in Iowa, now in Creston. I would assume that this train is now about 1 day delayed, with #5 (27) a couple hours behind it. #6 (the one just west of the 2 #5's) is now 17 hours late, west of Creston.

#5 that was supposed to arrive in EMY this afternoon (that is, arriving on the 27th) is now just east of Truckee, 12-13 hours late, estimated to arrive in EMY next morning at 4am. This was delayed 9-10 hours through Iowa and Nebraska.

#3, departing CHI on the 26th, is now north of ABQ, 8-9 hours late (not so bad compared to the CZ).

All other trains seem unaffected by the flood.


----------



## ParanoidAndroid (Jun 28, 2015)

I hope this doesn't affect my trip on the #4 this weekend.


----------



## SurebetVA (Jun 28, 2015)

The SWC wasn't as badly effected by floods/washouts as the CZ. They did detour for a day in Missouri but only the #3(6/26) which is arriving today has a real issue in that it is 9 1/2 hours late. Currently expected in 4:09pm. I am guessing this train will be needed for the turnaround for tonights SWC leaving LAX. If that is the case there will probably be some minor delays to today's #4 due to the need to do the turn around. Just guessing based on the schedules.


----------



## SurebetVA (Jun 28, 2015)

Question for those that know the CZ route better than I do. The #5 (6/26) and the #6 (6/25) are both over 24 hours late. Will this cause problems with the turn arounds? Will there be a #5 leaving today from Chicago and a #6 leaving tomorrow from Emeryville?


----------



## KmH (Jun 28, 2015)

It's my understanding they only have 6 CZ train sets, so I don't think there is any extra equipment available at either end to use for scheduled departures from the end points.


----------



## SurebetVA (Jun 28, 2015)

OK, Thanks. Then in the very least they will be several hours late leaving when they finally do turn around.


----------



## Cina (Jun 28, 2015)

Looks like both #5s cleared Iowa last night, but the 6 is still sitting in Osceola. Are they waiting for the second track to open up?


----------



## KmH (Jun 28, 2015)

My sister and her husband were on the 6(25) and got bustituted from Omaha to Ottumwa.

They got to OTM about 10.5 hours late last evening.

The bus (2 buses actually) also stopped in Creston and Osceola.

The 6(25) had a dead locomotive. The locomotive died climbing the grade out of Provo.

BNSF provided an engine from Grand Junction to Denver.

It could be the 6(25) is waiting for the 2nd track to open. Melrose, IA is getting more rain right now.


----------



## champ5601 (Jun 28, 2015)

Today's #5 is cancelled, no alternative service.


----------



## Cina (Jun 28, 2015)

Now the 6 on the map at Osceola is gone, and all 6s are listed as in service disruption. More detouring?


----------



## Agent (Jun 28, 2015)

#6(25) left Osceola at 7:13 AM, but then Track A Train showed it backtracking to Osceola getting back there just after 8:00.


----------



## Agent (Jun 28, 2015)

It's been reported that #6(26) is going to detour on the Union Pacific today. It's currently waiting in Omaha for a pilot and a rested crew which is said is going to take until this afternoon.

Also, in another report, #6(25) was seen yesterday with the windshield of the second unit covered with oil thrown up from the first unit.


----------



## MadManMoon (Jun 28, 2015)

I'm sitting at SAC off 11(27), waiting for my connection to 6(28). Amtrak's site says status not available due to service disruption. Have they canceled 6(28) yet?


----------



## Triley (Jun 28, 2015)

MadManMoon said:


> I'm sitting at SAC off 11(27), waiting for my connection to 6(28). Amtrak's site says status not available due to service disruption. Have they canceled 6(28) yet?


Looking internally, and it says to expect a 1:30pm departure from EMY, due to the late equipment turn.


----------



## MadManMoon (Jun 28, 2015)

Triley said:


> MadManMoon said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sitting at SAC off 11(27), waiting for my connection to 6(28). Amtrak's site says status not available due to service disruption. Have they canceled 6(28) yet?
> ...


Thanks for the update! Guess I'll have time to see the railroad museum! Never been able to do so.


----------



## ParanoidAndroid (Jun 28, 2015)

A few posts up, it says 'minor delays' for #4 this Sunday (the one I'm going on). Does this mean, like 1/2 hour? 3 hrs? 7 hrs? 'Minor delays' varies from person to person!


----------



## jfw701 (Jun 28, 2015)

Anyone know how to access the train tracking tool on Amtrak's newly launched website?


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jun 28, 2015)

jfw701 said:


> Anyone know how to access the train tracking tool on Amtrak's newly launched website?


Scroll down on the main page and it's a small box in the left. I think it says train status.


----------



## jfw701 (Jun 28, 2015)

AmtrakBlue said:


> jfw701 said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone know how to access the train tracking tool on Amtrak's newly launched website?
> ...


There it is!

Thanks!


----------



## Mark P (Jun 28, 2015)

Well I got the dreaded call that my #5 out of CHI was cancelled today, and that they were unsure if there was a train tomorrow. Also, there were no roomettes left for tomorrow's #5, so I just totally canceled my reservation and got my 20K points back. I ended up booking a flight going to SFO leaving tonight. I'm pretty upset about this, and I'm glad I got a flight, but what is my recourse now? Has Amtrak historically made up for the cancellation with any kind of compensation such as a travel voucher or bonus AGR points? Should I bother complaining to Amtrak customer service and trying for something? Yes I'm glad I got my original redemption points back, but booking last minute flights is not exactly cheap...


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jun 28, 2015)

Mark P said:


> Well I got the dreaded call that my #5 out of CHI was cancelled today, and that they were unsure if there was a train tomorrow. Also, there were no roomettes left for tomorrow's #5, so I just totally canceled my reservation and got my 20K points back. I ended up booking a flight going to SFO leaving tonight. I'm pretty upset about this, and I'm glad I got a flight, but what is my recourse now? Has Amtrak historically made up for the cancellation with any kind of compensation such as a travel voucher or bonus AGR points? Should I bother complaining to Amtrak customer service and trying for something? Yes I'm glad I got my original redemption points back, but booking last minute flights is not exactly cheap...


Personally, I probably wouldn't bother because I know the issues were out of Amtrak's hands (flooded out tracks). But, I'm sure others here will say, yes, milk them for what they've got (even though Amtrak is struggling with what money they get from Congress).


----------



## jfw701 (Jun 28, 2015)

AmtrakBlue said:


> Mark P said:
> 
> 
> > Well I got the dreaded call that my #5 out of CHI was cancelled today, and that they were unsure if there was a train tomorrow. Also, there were no roomettes left for tomorrow's #5, so I just totally canceled my reservation and got my 20K points back. I ended up booking a flight going to SFO leaving tonight. I'm pretty upset about this, and I'm glad I got a flight, but what is my recourse now? Has Amtrak historically made up for the cancellation with any kind of compensation such as a travel voucher or bonus AGR points? Should I bother complaining to Amtrak customer service and trying for something? Yes I'm glad I got my original redemption points back, but booking last minute flights is not exactly cheap...
> ...


Just got off the phone with Amtrak and they said 6 is cancelled for 6/29, 6/30 and 7/1. Agent said this is "probably definite". Can this be true?


----------



## C855B (Jun 28, 2015)

I'd believe it. Equipment and crews are all out of position now. It will take at least a couple of days for everything to get unsnarled.


----------



## Cina (Jun 28, 2015)

So the chances of the 6 for tomorrow being cancelled are very good? :/


----------



## ParanoidAndroid (Jun 28, 2015)

Back with the delayed #3 . . .

Do they normally clean up the morning arrival of #3 and turn it in to #4 to depart that evening?

If so, #4 today would be delayed.

Will they use the Sunset Limited set sitting in LAX (or is it?) to keep #4 on-time, and get the late #3 set on the #2 for a departure of 10pm? #2 does depart LAX on Sundays.

Seems like they could do that.


----------



## ParanoidAndroid (Jun 28, 2015)

I feel sorry for all the California Zephyr passengers & crew who got messed up by the flooding.


----------



## Kibbler (Jun 28, 2015)

We were due to go on the 5 (27) but got an email telling us our reservation had been cancelled. Called them up, and told everything was fine by a disruption agent. When pressed as to why the email was sent, she checked with customer service and came back to tell us the train was only going to Grand Junction, where it will turn around and become a 6.

Passengers would be put on a bus from Grand Junction to Emeryville - quite the trip! Amtrak.com automatically cancelled our reservation as it had an infant - smart thinking on behalf of the other passengers!

She couldn't move our bedroom reservation to the 28th as all sold out (looks like it was really cancelled), but we are now booked on the 5 (29) which _should_ run to Emeryville on time. Presume we need the 6 to arrive in CHI tonight for this to occur? Will be super annoyed if we have to jump on a plane on Monday night when we could have done this on Saturday evening!

I know Amtrak have their problems, but their website really is p-poor. I couldn't believe they'd spent cash on a cosmetic upgrade when the actual data shown online is so poor. Most of the 5 and 6 trains have 'INFORMATION UNAVAILABLE' listed next to them due to service disruptions, so you can't see how late they are or what day they left (quite important when some are 30+ hours late) and the service disruption page doesn't list the CZ once - despite all the info in this thread!


----------



## Cina (Jun 28, 2015)

I just called and got a refund for my bedroom on tomorrow's 5, which they did say was cancelled. So much for my first time in a bedroom! :/


----------



## Rover (Jun 28, 2015)

Kibbler said:


> I know Amtrak have their problems, but their website really is p-poor. I couldn't believe they'd spent cash on a cosmetic upgrade when the actual data shown online is so poor. Most of the 5 and 6 trains have 'INFORMATION UNAVAILABLE' listed next to them due to service disruptions, so you can't see how late they are or what day they left (quite important when some are 30+ hours late) and the service disruption page doesn't list the CZ once - despite all the info in this thread!


Amtrak has got to do better on this ! ! !

Does Amtrak post any service updates to a Twitter account ? ?

As a contrast, when Houston was innundated with the heavy rains that turned into major flooding several weeks ago, the Houston Public Transportation *Twitter* page overnight, had timely updates about different public transportation systems being cancelled until further notice...for the morning commuters.

But, the *Web Page* for the same system, although it had the capability for Service Interruption Notices, was not displaying any service interruption notices for several hours _after_ their Twitter page had advised of cancellations.

Which is a long way of saying that it's sometimes easier to update a Twitter account page, than it is to update a Web page... as far as major metropolitan regional transportation systems go...


----------



## Kibbler (Jun 28, 2015)

Cina said:


> I just called and got a refund for my bedroom on tomorrow's 5, which they did say was cancelled. So much for my first time in a bedroom! :/


Interesting... they are still selling tickets for that service online.

Might call up and see if we can switch our E bedroom for yours!

One point I was surprised by - amtrak.com didn't have any bedrooms for sale (other than an accessible one) but our agent was able to put in a regular bedroom (with shower) with zero difficulty.


----------



## Kibbler (Jun 28, 2015)

And it looks like 6 (26) is on diversion after Omaha - where it arrived about lunchtime today. Will this diversion stop it from being train 5 (29)?

​


----------



## Agent (Jun 28, 2015)

KmH said:


> My sister and her husband were on the 6(25) and got bustituted from Omaha to Ottumwa.
> 
> They got to OTM about 10.5 hours late last evening.
> 
> The bus (2 buses actually) also stopped in Creston and Osceola.


So they bussed all the passengers from Omaha?


----------



## Agent (Jun 28, 2015)

Amtrak train #6(25), or rather, what used to be #6(25) passed through Agency, Iowa at 2:54 PM. The engineer was on duty at 5:30 AM. He told the dispatcher they were deadheading and would be a straight shot to Galesburg, Illinois. There was to be a new engineer at Galesburg. Note the oil from the first unit partially covering the second unit. Also, a dome observation car from the original _California Zephyr_ was on the end.

By my count, if this train was still traveling as #6(25), it would be twenty-nine hours and thirty-seven minutes late.


----------



## craigandfaith (Jun 28, 2015)

We are taking 6(28) to Chicago- at Sacramento now. We heard that the train which was delayed from its original 10:58. arrival from EMV has left EMV @15 min ago and should be here in SAC @5:30 or so. Here's hoping Ottumwa won't cause more issues. Believe it or not, we were delayed there 7 hours overnight back on 5(20) train from Chicago!! Arrived in SAC 13 hours late! Rounding out the round trip drama but feeling lucky to slip out of SAC before the cancellations!


----------



## eblkheart (Jun 28, 2015)

Just posted on my local rail list:



> [SIZE=12pt] #5 of the 28th is CANCELLED WITH NO ALTERNATE TRANSPORTATION PER AMTRAK. So is #6 (29) out of Emeryville. #5 (27) is ETA Denver 1159pm. #6 (25) is terminated @ Osceola, Iowa with passengers bustituted to Chicago! # 6 (26) left Omaha over the UP (old CNW) @ 157PM CT.
> 
> #6 (27) will also detour over the UP (CNW) Omaha to Chicago for MONDAY 6/29. [/SIZE]


----------



## jfw701 (Jun 28, 2015)

eblkheart said:


> Just posted on my local rail list:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So #5 (27) is just a couple of hours behind #5 (26)? And will #5 (26) become #6 (30) at EMY?


----------



## eblkheart (Jun 28, 2015)

One more update, BNSF now says that both lines are now open and operational. Let's hope this clears up traffic so everything is back to normal:



> On Thursday, June 25th, 2015 at 5:15 a.m. Central Time, we received a preliminary report of a washout on the main tracks at Melrose, Iowa. Melrose, Iowa is approximately 30 miles West of Ottumwa, Iowa. The first main track returned to service on Saturday, June 27th, 2015 at 3:25 p.m. Central Time. The second main track returned to service on Sunday, June 28th, 2015 at 3:30 p.m. Central Time.


Source: http://domino.bnsf.com/website/updates.nsf/updates-service-consumer/443DB2BE6C07F86686257E73000315FE?Open


----------



## BigBlueBuddha (Jun 29, 2015)

I was in a sleeper on the ill-fated #6 (25). Here are some photos of the #1 locomotive (#817) spewing smoke and diesel fuel after an apparent ring failure after Provo, UT.


----------



## C855B (Jun 29, 2015)

BigBlueBuddha said:


> I was in a sleeper on the ill-fated #6 (25). Here are some photos of the #1 locomotive (#817) spewing smoke and diesel fuel after an apparent ring failure after Provo, UT.


On GE locomotives a turbo seal failure is much, much more common, and that's what this looks like. Well... when it's not on fire. This makes me wonder if you have one of the locos we had on #8 a week ago - it was not healthy, though not as bad.

This is one of the issues that concern me with Amtrak LD trains that I hear rarely discussed. The power fleet is getting long in the tooth, and is showing it. In eight trips in the past year, four - yes, half - were marred by loco failures, two requiring assistance from the host RR. Air compressors seem to be a weak area, too.


----------



## jfw701 (Jun 29, 2015)

eblkheart said:


> Just posted on my local rail list:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



eblkheart, where are you getting this info? Any word on whether #5 (26) becomes #6 (30) in EMY? I can't get anyone at Amtrak to tell me whether my train #6 (30) is going tomorrow. Thanks!


----------



## eblkheart (Jun 29, 2015)

I got this information from my local trainlist. This person is connected in some way to Amtrak. That said, it's now probably old info, I would keep calling Amtrak and see what is going on with tomorrow's schedule. I'm leaving in 3 weeks for my trip...and I'm hecka nervous about it


----------



## champ5601 (Jun 29, 2015)

Passed a sitting #5 in Elko, NV today. Don't know if it was the 5(26) or 5(27)?


----------



## CHamilton (Jun 29, 2015)

C855B said:


> BigBlueBuddha said:
> 
> 
> > I was in a sleeper on the ill-fated #6 (25). Here are some photos of the #1 locomotive (#817) spewing smoke and diesel fuel after an apparent ring failure after Provo, UT.
> ...


Yes. We seem to be seeing a lot of loco failures in the Pacific Northwest.


----------



## jfw701 (Jun 30, 2015)

champ5601 said:


> Passed a sitting #5 in Elko, NV today. Don't know if it was the 5(26) or 5(27)?



Must have been the 5(26). I think the 5(27) was turned around at Grand Junction.

ELK

Departed
34 hours, 56 minutes late
1:59 pm
Mon, Jun 29 2015


----------



## DutchLassie (Jun 30, 2015)

Following this topic with interest, as I will be on CZ 07/12/15 CHI-SFC if all goes well...

*keeping fingers crossed*

Very surprised there is nothing on Amtrak site about these problems... (I'm used to the European/Dutch railways where they probably have a bit more money to spend on keeping websites up to date with latest issues)


----------



## acelafan (Jun 30, 2015)

#5 (26) finally made it to EMY! And it's a new record, too.


```
* EMY  3  410P  *  *     415A  *     Arrived:  36 hours, 5 minutes late.
```


----------



## acelafan (Jun 30, 2015)

For completeness, the previous record was the Sunset in February, 2012 at 35 hours and 27 minutes late.


----------



## SurebetVA (Jun 30, 2015)

Yikes, I'm hoping for no new records during my trips July 16-26. It is amazing that Amtrak doesn't put something on their website about the huge delays and multiple cancellations for the #5 / #6 this past week. Seems they only post notifications about planned detours and delays.


----------



## afigg (Jun 30, 2015)

CHamilton said:


> C855B said:
> 
> 
> > This is one of the issues that concern me with Amtrak LD trains that I hear rarely discussed. The power fleet is getting long in the tooth, and is showing it. In eight trips in the past year, four - yes, half - were marred by loco failures, two requiring assistance from the host RR. Air compressors seem to be a weak area, too.
> ...


I would say that there have been a lot of locomotive breakdowns across the entire LD system and on many state corridors. Appears that the entire diesel fleet is getting stretched thin. The recent rash of grade crossing collisions resulting in damaged P-42s that have to be repaired is likely contributing to the problem.
The new Siemens Charger diesels coming to the mid-west and CA corridors should help ease the demand and free up some P-42s for suse elsewhere, but those won't enter service until at least later 2016. With the P-42s breaking down too often, I wonder if Amtrak management is making any contingency plans such as re-allocating capital funds or take out a loan to place an option order for 20 to 40 Siemens Charger locomotives to plug the equipment shortfalls, although new diesels would probably not be available until 2018/2019.

Meanwhile, the CONO #59 (6/27) got into a grade crossing collision over the weekend, according to trainorders, resulting in a damaged P-42 and thus had to borrow freight locomotives to complete the run to NOL. Arrived at NOL 11 hours and 40 minutes late.


----------



## Tennessee Traveler (Jun 30, 2015)

Here is the latest status update on resumption of normal Zephyr service from Trains Magazine:  ‘California Zephyr’ resumes after extensive delays, cancellations

Here is the schedule for resuming normal operations published by Trains Magazine

Amtrak spokesman Marc Magliari tells Trains News Wire that after four days of disrupted service finding equipment and crews out of position, service was being restored as follows:

Westbound: 
Train No. 5 departing Chicago on June 25 and 26 both continued to Emeryville, Calif.
Train No. 5 of June 27 terminated at Grand Junction, Colo., today, and will head east from there as train No. 6 on July 2 
Train No. 5 of June 28 was cancelled, but Monday’s train No. 5 is operating on the regular route

Eastbound: 
Monday’s train No. 6 from Emeryville, Calif, is cancelled, so no train will operate into Chicago on July 1
Train No. 6 of June 30 will operate normally
Train No. 6 of July 1 will not operate between Emeryville and Grand Junction (see above)
Train No. 6 of July 2 will operate normally


----------



## Kibbler (Jun 30, 2015)

Amtrak seem to be surprised that the desert is hot in the summer - there are speed restrictions imposed when it's 100 degrees (15-25mph) until 9pm so expect further delays.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jun 30, 2015)

Kibbler said:


> Amtrak seem to be surprised that the desert is hot in the summer - there are speed restrictions imposed when it's 100 degrees (15-25mph) until 9pm so expect further delays.


The delays were caused by flooding in Iowa that caused a major detour on top of any other "normal" delays (heat restrictions, freight, etc)


----------



## jis (Jun 30, 2015)

Kibbler said:


> Amtrak seem to be surprised that the desert is hot in the summer - there are speed restrictions imposed when it's 100 degrees (15-25mph) until 9pm so expect further delays.


This problem was not caused by heat restrictions. It was caused by flooding related diversion over UP between Omaha and Chicago.


----------



## Kibbler (Jun 30, 2015)

I said expect future delays - not that this was the reason for previous ones! I can assure you 5 (29) has been advised it will need to go slowly this afternoon due to the heat - so future station stops will be late (though Amtrak.com expects the train to claw back 4 hours of its current delay which seems rather optimistic).


----------



## jis (Jun 30, 2015)

Kibbler said:


> I said expect future delays - not that this was the reason for previous ones! I can assure you 5 (29) has been advised it will need to go slowly this afternoon due to the heat - so future station stops will be late (though Amtrak.com expects the train to claw back 4 hours of its current delay which seems rather optimistic).


So what made you come to the conclusion that Amtrak is surprised?  Or were you suggesting that you expect that Amtrak would be surprised. If so, what is the basis for that?


----------



## SurebetVA (Jun 30, 2015)

Looking at the Amtrak map it doesn't look like today's #6 went as normal nor has #5 started.


----------



## MadManMoon (Jun 30, 2015)

I'm sitting on the 8.5-hour late 6(28). This train was about 6 hours late departing EMY (and SAC, where I boarded) and we've lost another 2 hours along the way, mostly freight traffic and (I suspect) some heat restrictions. This train arrived as 5 and arrived at 4:30AM on 6/28 (actual scheduled arrival was 4:10PM on 6/27).

Other than that, it's been an uneventful ride! I already called AGR and switched to 30(1) since I was clearly going to miss my connection to 50(30). And I'm glad I did - with our current estimated 10:30PM arrival into CHI, I wouldn't have made even the Lake Shore Limited!


----------



## afigg (Jun 30, 2015)

Kibbler said:


> I said expect future delays - not that this was the reason for previous ones! I can assure you 5 (29) has been advised it will need to go slowly this afternoon due to the heat - so future station stops will be late (though Amtrak.com expects the train to claw back 4 hours of its current delay which seems rather optimistic).


Amtrak has no control over the heat restrictions (outside of the NEC and MI tracks that it owns), the restrictions are imposed by the host railroad. Amtrak is hardly the only passenger service that encounters heat restrictions, VRE & MARC (on the non-NEC lines), MBTA, etc will run under heat restrictions on hot days.

Heat restrictions can be fixed I gather in most cases if there is someone willing to pay for it. MBTA (in MA), which brought the CSX line from Framingham to Worcester several years ago, has a series of "Rail De-stressing" projects underway to eliminate the heat restrictions when the temps hit 85 degrees. A good example of how sharing a portion of an LD route with a commuter or state corridor can benefit the LD service. While the MBTA is doing this for its busy commuter line, the Lake Shore Limited won't get hit by frequent heat restrictions between WOR and Framingham. MBTA Worcester Line project page which describes the project in useful detail (unusual for the MBTA).


----------



## SurebetVA (Jun 30, 2015)

SurebetVA said:


> Looking at the Amtrak map it doesn't look like today's #6 went as normal nor has #5 started.


I was wrong. Looks like #6 got started 4 hours 45 minutes late and #5 is going to get started late as well. Maybe they will be back to somewhat normal soon???


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jun 30, 2015)

SurebetVA said:


> SurebetVA said:
> 
> 
> > Looking at the Amtrak map it doesn't look like today's #6 went as normal nor has #5 started.
> ...


Read post #113 for the timeframe


----------



## SurebetVA (Jun 30, 2015)

Thanks AmtrakBlue - I saw post #113 but I thought things might have changed - especially when #6 was almost 5 hours getting started (I guess that is what they call normal?) and #5 was due to leave at 2pm but is still sitting at CHI 4 hours later.


----------



## Tennessee Traveler (Jun 30, 2015)

SurebetVA, operating normal actually refers to operation on the normal route and not detouring as those that detoure all the way from Omaha to Chicago on UP tracks instead of BNSF. If you read the article referenced in my post 113 you will see where those trains that detoured on UP from Omaha to Chicago arrived on the "north" side of Union Station instead of the South Side which is the normal arrival side. Timeliness will continue to suffer until equipment and OBS crews arrive in time. This is particularly true for Emeryville departures which are definitely dependent on arrival of preceding days CZ and OBS crew in time to turn and restock the train and provide adequate rest for the crew which returns on the next day's CZ from Emeryville since all the OBS crews for CZ are based in Chicago.


----------



## chakk (Jul 1, 2015)

Unless Amtrak management decides to fly out to the SF Bay Area replacement crews for a #5 expected to arrive EMY more than 8 hrs late, it is virtually giaranteed that the mext day's #6 will depart EMY late, so that the OBS can receive the mandatory rest period between trips. Same goes for airline pilots at turnvack locations.


----------



## craigandfaith (Jul 1, 2015)

6(28) got into CHI last night at 12:30 or so. We got to see the flooded section of track outside of Ottumwa. It looked pretty bad. Hard to believe 10 miles of track could create all this havoc for the CZ! I wonder if they will have a late turnaround today for the #5 out of CHI?


----------



## kbmiflyer (Jul 1, 2015)

6 (28)'s arrival in Chicago at 12:30 was about 10 hours late. That train left EMY about seven hours late. So overall losing only 3 to 4 hours for an off schedule train is pretty good.

My family was on that train to Galesburg. They enjoyed the Utah Scenery usually missed at night but they missed out on the Moffat Tunnel and the descent down the front range. I think they could have done without all of the Nebraska and Iowa scenery, although my son did enjoy all of the passing trains.


----------



## justinslot (Jul 3, 2015)

Oof...I looked up 6 into Chicago on that Amtrak delays site since I'm taking it in a few weeks and then the Capitol and the Acela back to Philly. It looks like I can kind of plan on an extra night in Chicago...average delay was 403 minutes, and the majority of arrivals were after the Capitol's departure.


----------



## acelafan (Jul 3, 2015)

Justin, like you said the Zephyr has been really bad, here's a chart arriving into Chicago.







(link)

And it only made 7 out of 30 connections with the Capitol Limited for the past 30 days:






(link)

But Acela is pretty reliable, as to be expected! 






(link)


----------



## Triley (Jul 3, 2015)

chakk said:


> Unless Amtrak management decides to fly out to the SF Bay Area replacement crews for a #5 expected to arrive EMY more than 8 hrs late, it is virtually giaranteed that the mext day's #6 will depart EMY late, so that the OBS can receive the mandatory rest period between trips. Same goes for airline pilots at turnvack locations.


Unless they've got a different union/contract, there is no mandatory rest periods between trips for OBS, unless you're arriving back at your home terminal. There are also no hours of service limits like pilots.

Point in case, a BOS LSA reports to WAS at 2:20pm to take Regional 125 from WAS to NFK, and should arrive in to NFK at 8:38pm. By the time the train gets sent through the wye and over to the maintenance yard, and we get to the hotel, it's around 9:30pm. The LSA is suppose to report back at 3:15am, and work back to BOS, and get back in 6:38pm, so we'll be out of there by say 7:15pm.

That is rough enough when you figure even just 45 minutes to fall asleep, and 45 minutes to get up, get ready, and get to the train. That would leave 4 hours of sleep, then a 16 hour work day. But if 125 is say... 3 hours late in to NFK (and one of the others on the extra board has had it up to four hours late, due to the the engine dieing north of PHL), then you usually don't even bother going to the hotel, and you attempt to nap on-board for a few hours. He requested to have an LSA replace him out of WAS so he could mark off, and no one showed up to replace him.


----------



## chakk (Jul 3, 2015)

Well, mandatory rest period or not, I have never witnessed a #5 arrive EMY after 2 AM and the following morning's #6 depart EMY on time at 9:10 AM.


----------



## OBS (Jul 4, 2015)

It is the T&E crews that need the rest, not OBS.


----------



## ljohn2030 (Jul 5, 2015)

Requesting advice: my wife, and 3 mo old daughter are traveling to PA via CZ, CL, Pennsylvanian in late July. My daughter isn't fully immunized (b/c of her age) and this is the safest way to get there without driving. Hopefully the weather will cooperate and we won't experience the same massive delays on the CZ as in June. I am not hopeful that Amtrak will take care of us if we miss the connection to the CL, nor do I expect Amtrak to keep us on a sleeper for the next day on the CL. Is there a hotel near the train station in Chicago? If we are delayed, should I try to call and rebook ahead of time? I am just trying to keep my family safe, and off the bus. Any advice is welcomed. Thank you!

P.s. For those who may be traveling in late July - She is a great sleeper and we plan to have gifts (earplugs and candy) for the surrounding sleeper cabins for the trip - just in case!


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jul 5, 2015)

If you miss the connection, Amtrak will put you up in a hotel and give you meal $$.

I suppose there's a chance they'll bus you to catch up to the CL depending on timing. In that case they probably won't honor your CL or Pennsy tickets if you choose to go all the way to CHI and book your on hotel.


----------



## eblkheart (Jul 5, 2015)

Not sure if I should put this here or make a new thread, but since it is a CZ delay, I'll put it here. I got an email from Amtrak notifying me that the my trip into the Chicago area (leaving from Denver July 19) will be late 1 hour. Anyone know of maintenance or detours planned?


----------



## chakk (Jul 5, 2015)

eblkheart said:


> Not sure if I should put this here or make a new thread, but since it is a CZ delay, I'll put it here. I got an email from Amtrak notifying me that the my trip into the Chicago area (leaving from Denver July 19) will be late 1 hour. Anyone know of maintenance or detours planned?


Union Pacific is doing trackwork west of Denver, so Amtrak is being asked to delay departure of eastbound CZ from Grand Junctuon on some days (unless it is already running one hour late that day) so that the work crews can have an extra daylight hour of work window.


----------



## eblkheart (Jul 6, 2015)

chakk said:


> Union Pacific is doing trackwork west of Denver, so Amtrak is being asked to delay departure of eastbound CZ from Grand Junctuon on some days (unless it is already running one hour late that day) so that the work crews can have an extra daylight hour of work window.


Ah, I thought that's what that was. Thank you!


----------



## Tennessee Traveler (Jul 6, 2015)

Looking at Amtrak Status report, it looks like the CZ is beginning to recover from the recent spout of lateness from washouts, track work, etc. All trains east and west today only 1-3 hours late. I'll take that.


----------



## justinslot (Jul 9, 2015)

Tennessee Traveler said:


> Looking at Amtrak Status report, it looks like the CZ is beginning to recover from the recent spout of lateness from washouts, track work, etc. All trains east and west today only 1-3 hours late. I'll take that.


I'll take anything that lets me make my connection in Chicago. Hopefully the train gods will continue to look favorably on the CZ...


----------



## SurebetVA (Jul 9, 2015)

I just got an updated tickeet from Amtrak for my #6 tickets on July 21 out of Denver. Didn't say what had changed but when I looked it showed 1 hour later out of Denver as well. Hope this doesn't extend on to July 25 when I have to leave MCK for OMA.


----------



## Cma (Jul 9, 2015)

I just received a similar revised ticket for #6 out of Omaha on July 22. Since the train is averaging almost 4 hours delay into Omaha I wonder why they only changed it 1 hour.


----------



## justinslot (Jul 13, 2015)

The westbound CZ I am on right now is 4 hours behind aaaand we're stopped again, who knows for what. Sigh...at least we stopped in a place with a Verizon signal.


----------



## Agent (Jul 13, 2015)

justinslot said:


> The westbound CZ I am on right now is 4 hours behind aaaand we're stopped again, who knows for what. Sigh...at least we stopped in a place with a Verizon signal.


It appears there is a sun kink in Glenwood Canyon. #6(12) is also waiting at the Glenwood Springs station.


----------



## eblkheart (Jul 13, 2015)

I am really hoping for an uneventful trip next Sunday to Chicago, but... thankfully I have a roomette now in case of delays.


----------



## justinslot (Jul 14, 2015)

Agent said:


> justinslot said:
> 
> 
> > The westbound CZ I am on right now is 4 hours behind aaaand we're stopped again, who knows for what. Sigh...at least we stopped in a place with a Verizon signal.
> ...


But it wasn't even hot out...not that I know anything about sun kinks.

The second, much longer delay was in a place with no cell service whatsoever. I believe I have found a route with worse internet access than the Capitol Limited.


----------



## justinslot (Jul 14, 2015)

I envy the Train Orders poster who got to stop in Glenwood Springs for awhile...they could get a bite to eat there. And USE THE INTERNET.


----------



## chakk (Jul 14, 2015)

Prubably the T.O. Posrer was not allowed off the train to walk into town fir food. But there is strong telephone signal near the station for internet access.


----------



## afigg (Jul 15, 2015)

The CZ is pulling well ahead in the 2015 contest for the worse summer in delays for the LD trains. #6(7/12) is currently over 18 hours late. By Thursday morning, we will see how this status map report ends.

Train 6 of 07/12/2015. 
* THIS TRAIN EXPERIENCED A SERVICE DISRUPTION.
* California Zephyr
* +---------------- Station Code
* | +----------- Schedule Arrival Day 
* | | +-------- Schedule Arrival Time
* | | | +----- Schedule Departure Day
* | | | | +-- Schedule Departure Time
* | | | | | +------------- Actual Arrival Time
* | | | | | | +------- Actual Departure Time
* | | | | | | | +- Comments
* V V V V V V V V
* EMY * * 1 910A * 916A Departed: 6 minutes late.
* RIC * * 1 922A * 934A Departed: 12 minutes late.
* MTZ 1 954A 1 954A 1000A 1008A Arrived: 6 minutes late. | Departed: 14 minutes late.
* DAV * * 1 1036A * 1054A Departed: 18 minutes late.
* SAC 1 1058A 1 1109A 1108A 1130A Arrived: 10 minutes late. | Departed: 21 minutes late.
* RSV * * 1 1135A * 1155A Departed: 20 minutes late.
* COX * * 1 1221P * 1258P Departed: 37 minutes late.
* TRU * * 1 238P * 318P Departed: 40 minutes late.
* RNO 1 356P 1 406P 412P 422P Arrived: 16 minutes late. | Departed: 16 minutes late.
* WNN * * 1 708P * 736P Departed: 28 minutes late.
* ELK 1 931P 1 931P 954P 1001P Arrived: 23 minutes late. | Departed: 30 minutes late.
* SLC 2 305A 2 330A 353A 425A Arrived: 48 minutes late. | Departed: 55 minutes late.
* PRO * * 2 435A * 527A Departed: 52 minutes late.
* HER * * 2 637A * 736A Departed: 59 minutes late.
* GRI * * 2 759A * 855A Departed: 56 minutes late.
* GJT 2 1011A 2 1023A 1045A 1115A Arrived: 34 minutes late. | Departed: 52 minutes late.
* GSC * * 2 1210P * 1150P Departed: 11 hours, 40 minutes late.
* GRA * * 2 312P * 317A Departed: 12 hours, 5 minutes late.
* WIP * * 2 350P * 352A Departed: 12 hours, 2 minutes late.
* DEN 2 638P 2 710P 1011A 1049A Arrived: 15 hours, 33 minutes late | Departed: 15 hours, 39 minutes late.
* FMG * * 2 825P * 1239P Departed: 16 hours, 14 minutes late.
* MCK * * 2 1149P * 537P Departed: 17 hours, 48 minutes late.
* HLD * * 3 1254A * 743P Departed: 18 hours, 49 minutes late.
* HAS * * 3 142A * 834P Departed: 18 hours, 52 minutes late.
* LNK 3 320A 3 326A 1019P 1029P Arrived: 18 hours, 59 minutes late | Departed: 19 hours, 3 minutes late.
OMA 3 459A 3 514A CT
CRN * * 3 704A CT
OSC * * 3 740A CT
OTM 3 900A 3 909A CT
MTP * * 3 954A CT
BRL * * 3 1036A CT
GBB 3 1141A 3 1141A CT
PCT * * 3 1233P CT
NPV * * 3 153P CT
CHI 3 250P * * CT
At least the SWC, CONO, CL, LSL, Cardinal are doing ok with few extreme delays in getting to CHI this summer.


----------



## Cma (Jul 15, 2015)

What does the abbreviation CT stand for?


----------



## afigg (Jul 15, 2015)

Cma said:


> What does the abbreviation CT stand for?


Central Time


----------



## justinslot (Jul 15, 2015)

An 11 hour delay between Grand Junction and Glenwood Springs? That must have been infuriating...wonder what the reason was. Colorado's where my 8 hours late 5 lost about 4 hours I think.


----------



## chakk (Jul 15, 2015)

I think the big delay between GJT and GSC was another sun kink requiring track repair


----------



## justinslot (Jul 19, 2015)

BARELY made the 30 via today's 6--the red cap met us as we got out, 30 started moving minutes after we got on board and exactly at 6:40, as scheduled. I'm pretty sure some people got left behind, and I have no hope my luggage made it over given how rapidly everything happened. What's the rationale behind not holding 30 for like 20 minutes? 20 minutes is nothing in Amtrak timeliness terms.


----------



## OBS (Jul 20, 2015)

Well, other than it ruins the bonus $$ for the person in charge of Initial Terminal OTP,.....LOL

ETA... this same system has been in use for YEARS... Get the train out, let others down the road worry about lost/delayed luggage, or people missing connections waiting to p/u up checked luggage in CHI, etc.

It sometimes just makes you bang your head against the wall...


----------



## neroden (Jul 20, 2015)

If the train departs late from its initial terminal, the abusive freight railroad dispatchers often take this as carte blanche to stab it further. So I totally understand doing this on the trains which run on freight-dispatched territory. :-(


----------



## TylerP42 (Jul 20, 2015)

So how late has the CZ been lately into chicago? I'm taking the trip for my birthday and I need t connect to the LSL.


----------



## justinslot (Jul 20, 2015)

neroden said:


> If the train departs late from its initial terminal, the abusive freight railroad dispatchers often take this as carte blanche to stab it further. So I totally understand doing this on the trains which run on freight-dispatched territory. :-(


Well that's a better rationale than "whatever whoever was in charge that day felt like doing."

And of course my baggage did not come with me, and it was kind of a production getting somebody to agree to transfer my bags whenever they arrive to Philly (I take the 30 to DC when I'm going home, as opposed to getting off at Pittsburgh because 1. there are a lot more trains out of DC if something goes wrong and 2. lots more amenities at DC--again, if something goes wrong. Oh, and 3. I don't have to get off at like 5 in the morning in Pittsburgh. Plus 4. the Acela is awesome.) Apparently you can check your bags even if the train you're riding on doesn't offer checked bags? (Like the Acela.) They just go on a different train from yours and arrive at a different time. I don't know why anyone would use this--why would you not want your luggage in the same train with you?--but because they do offer that the baggage dude acted like he was doing me a favor in getting new claim checks for when my bags hopefully head up to Philly tomorrow. Whatevs.


----------



## acelafan (Jul 20, 2015)

TylerP42 said:


> So how late has the CZ been lately into chicago? I'm taking the trip for my birthday and I need t connect to the LSL.


CZ performance has been mediocre - past 3 weeks it's been solidly 3+ hours late into Chicago on a typical day.


----------



## SurebetVA (Jul 27, 2015)

Just an update - I was watching the CZ earlier this month and started this thread because I was taking a vacation to Nebraska and Colorado and was worried about making connections with airlines. Just a follow up my trip went great and all trains were on a reasonable time. We flew into Omaha and caught the #5 to MCK and it was about an hour late and lost another hour on the way. Then took the #5 to DEN from MCK later that week and it was about two hours late. Returning from DEN to MCK on #6 train was an hour late. When we went from MCK to OMA to catch our flight home train was only about 8 minutes late. So I was very very lucky and train worked wonderful for this trip. It was my first time in a Roomette and it was ok. Didn't love it but it worked. Not overly comfortable and pillow was small but I was able to catch some sleep. A lot of bathrooms seemed to be out of order on the sleeping cars but it wasn't a real problem that time of night.


----------

